# What kind of mbunna do i have?



## Lars23 (May 23, 2020)

Is it male or female.
It has two eggs spots on bottom fin.
content://media/external/file/22139


----------



## Lars23 (May 23, 2020)

http://imgur.com/dciGlEo


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Male Cynotilapia sp. 'Hara'


----------

